# Penn-plax aquarium divider



## keels (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello, 

Just a quick question... has anyone ever used PENN-PLAX FISH TANK AQUARIUM DIVIDERS before, are they any good? Or is there something better out there on the cheap?

Want to divide up a tank to keep a couple of betas. 

Thankyou for any ones time! :smile5:


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I've used them in the past but this is quite some time ago.

I was keeping tiny dwarf seahorses in a divided 20 gallon but found that they were able to slip in between the gap. If its going to be a permanent divide, you might be best to silicon it in place just to make sure that there aren't any gaps. Other than that, so far as I recall, they worked quite nicely.


----------



## keels (Jul 19, 2011)

Thankyou very much, i will see how i get on with them then!


----------

